# POTLUCK BBQ/Get-together at Anthony's (SHF) for Jasper's Bucket List Reef JUNE 15th



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PLACE: 6745 Lakeview Ave., Burnaby UNIT B
TIME: firing up bbqs at 11:00am - come any time between 11am & 4pm (planned end of bbq)
CONTACT NUMBER: 604-868-5553

I will be providing 2 or 3 types of marinated chicken (Tandoori, Malaysian & Herb probably)
Some wine-infused Rosemary Herb/Garlic lamb
Some pop and juice
Maybe some corn
Some stir-fried & grilled organic veg from my own garden & greenhouse (orange zucs, spinach, bok choi, pak choi, snow peas, maybe some brocollini, etc.

Feel free to bring meats/seafood, etc. to throw on the barbecues (got 3 WEBERS, woohoo)
or salad, fruit platter, drinks, appetizers, etc.??

I will have one barbecue dedicated to grilling veg & corn, in case there are any vegetarians/vegans coming.
One bbq will be strictly for chicken and one bbq will be miscellaneous (i.e. lamb, seafood, ribs, steaks). 

Please post on this thread to let me know who is coming, how many of you are coming, what you're bringing and maybe what time you think you can make it.

I have seating for 50 or so in my backyard, but parking in my cul-de-sac will be first-come, first-park.

Bring your kids with you to play with my 2 little girls, Felicia (5) and Isabella (almost 2). We have a big backyard, with rabbits, lots of toys, a play deck with playhouse & small slide & lots of things to keep them amused while the adults talk fish/corals.

I plan to run this event from 11 in the morning till 4 in the afternoon (maybe till 5:30 if there are late-comers). However, I have my cousin's belated wedding dinner to go to at 6:30 so we have to shut down before then.

Thank you and please post on here so I can keep a running tally.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Of course count me in, I will b going with my 3 boys. I will bring fruit platter or maybe appetizers, I will try to b there at 11 but most likely I will b there at about 12.
I will also bring the mandarin and Gord got the yellow zoas from me too.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

im in !not sure wat i can bring but il go out and get some thing 
o i got a minti frag emrled and darth maul zoas im guna bring


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and are in not sure what we are bringing yet.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I just got my work schedule for that weekend switched so I'm going to be able to make it for sure! I don't know what i'll have available for food, but I can bring a couple coral frags for Jasper!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna be at my best friend's wedding so I can't make it. You guys have a great time, I can already taste what I'm missing, lol!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Rats, I don't know if we can make it either. Will check with Drew and let you know if we're coming!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be there at around 12:30 - 1pm for sure. I'll bring timbits along with the stuff for Jasper's Tank.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

So you have your aquaponics system set up?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not 100% sure yet (will confirm later today or tomorrow morning), I will come with wife & son @ 12:30PM - 1:00PM.
If possible, I will marinate some meat (lemon-herb chicken breasts or Salmon). If not, then I will buy some pre-marinated meat from store.

EDIT: 
Confirmed! We are coming for sure.
I am looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally missed this one... I will be bringing my girl with me tomorrow. I will find something in the freezer tomorrow. If I can't find anything I will bring some beer for the big boys n gals. Will also bring couple of hardy frags for Jasper. See u guys tomorrow!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Totally missed this one... I will be bringing my girl with me tomorrow. I will find something in the freezer tomorrow. If I can't find anything I will bring some beer for the big boys n gals. Will also bring couple of hardy frags for Jasper. See u guys tomorrow!


It's not today lol it's next Saturday (the 15th)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh right! . . . Thanks Claudia!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe someone should ask Anthony if he wants "his" BBQ turned into a swap meet, Let's remember this is for Jasper's benefit folks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, so let's remember that I'm setting up this BBQ for Jasper's Bucket List tank so I would like to keep it and us focused on that. If it becomes a swap meet, the original purpose will be lost as everyone tries to snag the best deals and the nicest frags. Gonna clean up this thread and please do NOT dirty it up again with chatter. I would like to have a good count of who is coming and what they are bringing. That becomes more difficult if there is a lot of chatter about frag swaps and other side topics.

Thank you,

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so i got a yelolow monti frag a sunburst frag a bam bam frag darth orange maul lunar eclips frag il try to find a few more 

EDIT ok glued em all to a shell so they got space to grow out and you dont have a million frag plugs lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a reminder that the BBQ is THIS Saturday. I will be firing up the bbqs around 11 am and people are welcome to swing by any time from 11 am till about 4 pm when I have to wrap things up. Turns out I am doing a Father's Day bbq for my dad Saturday evening so gotta prep for that second bbq.

See you all here. Don't forget to bring your frags and other donations.

Thanks

Anthony 640-868-5553

6745 Lakeview Ave, Burnaby BC (go around the side of the house to the backyard/my urban farm)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I may come down (if baby and Eliza's schedule cooperate) 😃!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Didn't have time to hit the stores today so would someone please pick up some corn please.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like I may have tomorrow off....if I do .....I'll be there


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be going to stores tomorrow morning. I will pickup the corns if I find any.

BTW, it looks like I am the only one coming.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Perfect BBQing weather everyone. Looks to be a great day. Call me at 604-868-5553 if you want to join us. Address is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to sit this one out, Anthony. Have fun everyone, and remember..... This is for Jasper.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe I am missing this one again. I have been to one of Anthony's legendary BBQ. It is awesome. 

Please say hi to your family for me.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I just had an emergency call in to work this morning Anthony, very sorry to miss this.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone who was able to attend or at least pop in to drop off their donations. 

Had to do a second bbq Saturday evening (Father's Day steak/tandoori chicken dinner for my father & father-in-law) made it a very long day, but well worth it.

Too much to get done today between editing papers, prepping and packing up for the trip, cooking for church potluck, shopping at J&L for Jasper's tank & Chinese banquet with the in-laws tonight means I'm gonna be a pooped pappa by tonight. Had to wake up at 5:30 this morning just to give myself enough hours today to get everything done.

Really looking forward to going up to Powell River with my Felicia tomorrow morning (catching 7:20am ferry - eeeek!!!!).

Anthony


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Father's Day Anthony. Give you're kids a big squeeze for me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Happy Father's Day Anthony. Give you're kids a big squeeze for me.


Already have.:bigsmile:


----------

